# Mistake not buying an SR9?



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Went looking for a new 9mm today and test fired a post recall SR9. Is it just me or does it feel like another glock copy?

I ordered a new XD9 instead. Did I miss something with the SR9?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not like that rubber backstrap piece, personally. I also thnk the gun looks kinda ugly, personally :smt082

Too many other good 9mms. I'll pass


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I never fired the SR9 but I agree that it is an ugly gun and I didn't like the grip either so I think Shipwreck is right on with saying a pass on it wasn't a mistake. I've had two XD's but have sold both. They were too blocky on top with a high bore axis and the trigger configuration rubbed my finger raw during long range sessions. I think the Glock trigger is much better in all respects if you are set on a DA. I have really taken to my Taurus 24/7. Great grips, nice SA trigger and at a great price.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

If I could find another FNP 9 like CDNN had last month I'd add a 3rd instead I ordered the CZ99. I'm learning to concentrate more on off hand shooting since the back problem, and it's ambi-decocker unlike my Sig 226.

The X-D is blocky but it's authorized to carry. No taurus allowed as a primary defensive weapon. With some of the auto's I've had from them I fully understand. Bought 1 that the frame (metal) PT92 cracked after the first 50 rounds of WWB. Took almost 3 months for them to send a replacement.

All the dealers are pushing .45 Taurus but I think the next one will be an M&P or a SW99 in .45 if I can find one. 

Wife has decreed no more until I sell the Generator and compressor.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

They are ugly but thats all I know about them.


----------



## alienbogey (Nov 13, 2008)

Funny how opinions differ.

I think it's a really handsome pistol, especially with the bright slide. Certainly WAY better looking than a Block (IMO).

It also fits my hand better than a Glock, is the slimmest double stack I've ever held (17 + 1 capacity), has a manual safety and, again in my opinion, a better trigger.

I prefer the flat position of the backstrap over the curved, and once you find the position you like best you'll never need to move it again and you'll forget that it is changeable. Nice to have a choice, rather than one-size-fits-most.

Add to that a visible and tactile loaded chamber indicator, an easily removable magazine disconnect (again, nice to have a choice), sights adjustable for windage AND elevation, a lower price than many quality pistols and Ruger's great reputation for customer service and you have a fine 9mm.

I bought one this week for $390 + tax.

YMMV.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Ended up with the XDm instead they shipped at the same price as a regular XD
the price difference between the XD and the SR was $35.00 locally. $529.95 for the SR9 $554 out the door for the XDm. Prices are ungodly high here.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

alienbogey said:


> Funny how opinions differ.
> 
> I think it's a really handsome pistol, especially with the bright slide. Certainly WAY better looking than a Block (IMO).
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I really like the looks of this gun, and it fits the hand really well. The only thing I have to disagree with is, the OD frame/Blackened Slide combination looks bettter than the black frame with stainless slide. As soon as the household banker says I have the money, I am going to buy it.

Thought about getting a sigma or an M&P, but the sigma didn't feel good in my hand at all so it was out. I liked the M&P, but the SR9 felt really good in the hand and being a slimmer profile it will conceal a little easier.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

alienbogey said:


> Funny how opinions differ.
> 
> I think it's a really handsome pistol, especially with the bright slide. Certainly WAY better looking than a Block (IMO).
> 
> ...


Ditto on all the above! Feels great in my hand & shoots better than any Block Ive ever held! Got mine a couple of weeks age along with a couple of extra mags for $420:mrgreen: Thought I get a couple more before Barry the Obamanator and company go on their banning spree.:smt076:smt022


----------



## tom777 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just about bought the SR9 before ending up with an XDm. The SR9 is a nice looking gun IMO.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the SR9. I don't own it but have sold it to custormers and friends and have handled it at the range. The SR9 is a great pistol for the price. It fits well in the hand, has incredible capacity, weighs next to nothing and is built by a company I greatly respect. That said, I actually bought a Springfield XD and think it is a remarkably well designed firearm. The XD is stockier and heavier (I believe) but is amazingly reliable. 

No regrets -you made a good decision.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Pistolero said:


> I love the SR9. I don't own it but have sold it to custormers and friends and have handled it at the range. The SR9 is a great pistol for the price. It fits well in the hand, has incredible capacity, weighs next to nothing and is built by a company I greatly respect. That said, I actually bought a Springfield XD and think it is a remarkably well designed firearm. The XD is stockier and heavier (I believe) but is amazingly reliable.
> 
> No regrets -you made a good decision.


This is what I've heard from talking to several other people that have purchased the SR-9. 2 have asked if I would trade with them after they handled it at the range. I have never had a problem other than trigger pull weight with a Ruger, but have never warmed up to the semi-autos. Also still hold it against them about the no hi-caps for the public on Mini-14's.


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

*I own it and can honestly critique it.*

I only have one complaint area about the post recall sr9's. It is the slide recoil spring is stiff as a board. The run of mill features that I liked were striker fired, trigger safety, adjustable grip, stainless slide, polymer frame, high cap, and lost cost 9mm caliber. As mentioned above the charge indicator, manual safety, and slim profile helped me rule out the following list of weapons. Glock 17 and 34, M&P9, Taurus OSS 24/7, and the xd's. I only have a couple of hundred rounds through it and it only seems to be getting better. The trigger breaks easier, or I have gotten use to it. I have absolutely no regrets about buying this weapon.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

*I also own a couple*

The SR-9 is a good gun.
I went over what I thought in the other SR-9 thread.

- Accurate
- easy to breakdown and clean
- fun to shoot

The pistol hat trick..........

I look for the good things in the gun I see not the bad things. I am not a brand snob I buy and I shoot what I like and what I can afford. The gun eats every bullet I have put in them. It has a good trigger not a 4 pounder but not an 8 either and the pull is crisp and not too long. I liked the fact the rear sight is adjustable.

The XD9 is a good gun too. I have only shot about 15 rounds through one myself but I enjoyed it and the gun felt good. You got a good gun, however you did pass on a good one.

RCG


----------

